# VuCube



## rpwhiteaker (Oct 18, 2011)

I just purchased a VuCube 1000 but cannot get it to pick up a signal for Direct TV. Anyone know the configuration setting as that is one variable I have no idea about. There are 17 options such as 18 inch round, slimline 3, slimeline 5 and so on?


----------

